# Connemara Performance Stallions?



## Maesfen (1 June 2010)

Just out of interest and future reference, who does anyone rate as a performance Connemara stallion?  I'm not talking about just showing they're drop dead gorgeous but boys that can and do, go out to do a job well whether that be jumping or dressage.  Thank you.


----------



## librauk (1 June 2010)

Western Armada


----------



## Dippy (1 June 2010)

Hi - I'll be interested to view replies - I have just posted the lipizzaner x connemara thread.  Do you have any favourites?? And do they do AI???


----------



## watertray53 (1 June 2010)

It has to be Templebready Fear Bui who has produced so many performance ponies and horses. Second on my list would be Henrietta Knight and Lady Vestey's Lecarrow King.
Both these boys are everything a Connie should be.


----------



## Maesfen (1 June 2010)

Thanks for those, please keep them coming.  If you have links so much the better, many thanks.


----------



## librauk (1 June 2010)

librauk said:



			Western Armada 

Click to expand...



http://www.craigmancie.co.uk/website/index.asp?refID=46&pageType=C


----------



## JANANI (1 June 2010)

What about Builders Delight. I was really impressed with him at a stallion parade. 

http://www.loughernestud.com/stallions/viewdetails.asp?ID=15


----------



## Clepottage (1 June 2010)

I was going to post a similar thread  to follow on from my irish one this morning!

So, from me too, please keep them coming!


----------



## FlorenceBassey (1 June 2010)

Another vote for Templebready Fear Bui, I have one of his sons and he is fantastic, The other one I really like is The Irish Builder, he's been out on the jumping circuit now and is very impressive.


----------



## Irishlife (1 June 2010)

Just watch the video of this pony Sillogue Darkie for jumping technique - breathtaking he is by Ard Talisman . His full brother Sillogue Maximus from a line steeped in jumping success internationally and for once semen available to UK.

PS: No connection to stud just blown away by these ponies.





http://ashbrookstud.ie/medals-continue-for-sillogue-darkie/


----------



## Maesfen (1 June 2010)

That site leads you to a Pandora's box, full of goodies, thank you!


----------



## hippomaniac (1 June 2010)

Asfield Mactaler has bred som fab competition ponies international and national


----------



## elizabeth1 (1 June 2010)

the video of Darkie jumping is a joy to watch-and so simply bitted as well.
As I wanted a smaller stallion for my nearly full TB mare next year I will seriously cosider Darkie's full brother.
thanks for posting this video Irish life-I would not have thought Connemara before seeing this!


----------



## gadetra (1 June 2010)

I'm another for templebready fear bui. He has a couple of stallion sons as well-templeberady fear glic and Ross fear bui. His record speaks for itself.
Also Id reccomend ArdCeltic Art-he was bred next door to me and he was a stunning type and very athletic. I know his dam well and she is gorgeous, producing near perfect types year on year. Ard Celtic Art is by Monaghanstown Fionn.
http://www.hiddencreekhorses.com/our-stallion.html

I've reccomemded the monanaghstown ponies befeore in a previous thread-they stand in cAstletowngeoghegan in Co. Westmeath with the Rabbites.
I have used Coral Prince previously and got 2 vetry correct athletic types by him. He was jumped up grade A by a friend opf the family's son (the guy who bred Ard Celtic Art's son). The Coral ponies are a noted performance line also. 
Ok i think that's enough!! 
PS just to say i have no stud connections!!


----------



## edenwood (1 June 2010)

Dark Stranger is a good example of what a proper connemara should be like he has done everything. He is available for ai only. I am biased though since i own him lol


----------



## druid (1 June 2010)

Ashfield Village for me


----------



## cliodhna (8 December 2010)

Dexter Leam Pondi is incredible, have only seen videos but WOW!
Ditto on Henrietta Knight's pony Lecarrow King. Also Sillogue Darkie. Cashelbay Prince also wins a lot of working hunters.. Janus was also a star for dressage so would be interesting to see if he has passed it on to any progeny. I love you melody is a lovely mover..

I <3 connemaras, so its hard to pick just one!


----------



## hmccord (8 December 2010)

can certainly vouch for Builders Delight as I used to own him, we bought him as a novice and he was the first animal I competed internationally on. He jumped one of only three clear rounds in the Verona GP which finished up at 1.50m and was a member of the Irish pony nation cup teams for years. Complete superstar who would let an 8 yr kid sit underneath his belly and pick out his feet


----------



## only_me (8 December 2010)

Templebrady fair beau (sp) would be first choice, or lesser known Boden Park Kilbrew (stands in england) bred a fantastic pony - the most amazing jump and a very sweet person to deal with


----------



## Avonbrook (8 December 2010)

I used Whitwell Senator on my 16.2hhTB cross mare resulting in a very talented solid 16hh plus with a terrific jump. He was an old boy then though.  I then used Arrow Javelin on her and got a lovely 16hh plus dun filly who is lighter, moves like a dream and is a lovely sweet girl.  Hasn't been asked to jump but no reason to believe that she wouldn't.  Their owners are both extremely happy with them   I picked both stallions because they were out there doing a performance job.


----------



## AnShanDan (9 December 2010)

only_me said:



			Boden Park Kilbrew (stands in england)
		
Click to expand...

My TB mare is in foal to Boden Park Kilbrew and he is now standing at Balcormo in Fife with Jackie Low Mitchell.

I'd have loved to use TFB, but took the easy route as Balcormo is handy for me. BPK is a son of Abbeyleix Owen and has produced quite a few good jumping horses and ponies.


----------



## UnaB (9 December 2010)

My connemara is by Dunlewey Go Charlie Go, not sure if he has a performance record, but my boy has competed very successfully in eventing and showjumping - up to senior foxhunters, we qualified for the 2nd rounds, not bad for a 14.2 pony!

I think Go Charlie Go would be old now though as my boy is nearly 18.


----------

